# Robin Hood - British TV series



## Jess A (Oct 16, 2012)

Has anybody seen the Robin Hood series with Jonas Armstrong? I quite enjoyed it, though it isn't meant to be in any way historically accurate. It took me a while to get into it but though it is corny in parts, it's also very funny in others and some of the characters are very endearing. I liked that even the good characters were questionable in some ways, even Robin. I also liked what they did with Gisborne, though I was a bit disappointed in Marian. I even liked the ridiculous Sheriff.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Has anybody seen the Robin Hood series with Jonas Armstrong? I quite enjoyed it, though it isn't meant to be in any way historically accurate. It took me a while to get into it but though it is corny in parts, it's also very funny in others and some of the characters are very endearing. I liked that even the good characters were questionable in some ways, even Robin. I also liked what they did with Gisborne, though I was a bit disappointed in Marian. I even liked the ridiculous Sheriff.



I didn’t like it – there’s been a spate of those kind of shows with Merlin, Sherlock and Sinbad.  I just can’t get into them for some reason.


----------



## ArelEndan (Oct 16, 2012)

I liked it for the most part, particularly the first two seasons. I had a hard time getting into the third season, and actually just finished watching it a few weeks ago. All my favorite characters died 

Guy was my favorite part of the series, even after what happened with Marian. I didn't like her character much anyway. I actually have a good friend that I can't discuss this series with anymore because she's a Marian fan and we completely disagree about what was going on in her's and Guy's relationship. I guess when people feel that strongly about characters, it means the writers and actors were doing something right


----------



## soulless (Oct 16, 2012)

I felt the first series was fairly good, the second not so, then the third quite awful.  The new characters for series 3 didn't really gel with me, and the lack of others for several episodes was also quite disappointing.
In contrast Merlin I feel has improved each year, and Sherlock is just mind blowing!  No idea about Sinbad though, it doesn't tempt me.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 16, 2012)

WyrdMystic - fair enough. I actually haven't seen the others you mentioned, except Merlin. I own Sherlock on DVD but I haven't gotten around to watching it yet. I've heard very mixed reviews... I enjoyed Merlin a lot. It's very, very corny, but it's supposed to be, I think. 

ArelEndan - Gasp! Spoilers! Mind editing and putting a warning first? Ta. I do agree though. The end of season 3 was a bit stupid. I didn't much like Marian either - loved Guy though. He was just so bad at being a bad guy that I had to feel sorry for him. I do feel they did too much info dump on Guy and Robin's pasts though, in those last few episodes. In fact the season finale was kind of terribly done in general.

*Spoiler Alert below*

Soulless - Yes I agree, Merlin has definitely gotten great. I haven't caught the latest season yet. It's coming to TV here but I want to get the DVD series ASAP. As for Robin Hood - I quite liked Kate, but then I like the actress as she is in another favourite show of mine, Downton Abbey. Isabella was ridiculous. I don't think her and Guy's relationship was written very well at all. Brothers and sisters don't just suddenly loathe each other and want to murder each other, when they seem to be at least somewhat close as children, just because he married her off. I was very disappointed when Sheriff Vaisey vanished temporarily, because he was far more interesting than Isabella. Archer was a bit silly too. He entered too late into the show and there was no opportunity for character development.


----------



## ArelEndan (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> ArelEndan - Gasp! Spoilers! Mind editing and putting a warning first?



Oops, sorry. I thought it was sufficiently vague. This is probably a stupid question, but how do I edit posts?

Edit: an edit post button appeared on this post, but not the other one


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 18, 2012)

ArelEndan said:


> Oops, sorry. I thought it was sufficiently vague. This is probably a stupid question, but how do I edit posts?
> 
> Edit: an edit post button appeared on this post, but not the other one



Not entirely sure, but I think you can only edit posts that haven't been replied to or followed.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 19, 2012)

Never mind; I should have written a warning about spoilers. My bad.


----------



## topazfire (Nov 6, 2012)

I have watched the first two seasons of Robin Hood on Netflix and really like them. I have been hesitant to watch Season 3 because of how season two ended (tho I have been meaning to get back to it because of Joanne Frogatt who is now in Downton Abbey). I did always like Marian since I felt like the actress did a lot for what she was given. One comment I had read somewhere was the frustration that Marian and Djaq only had about 3 sentences to each other when they were the only two women in this band of men, and it was always only vital information about the men. Realistically there would have been a little more female bonding over shared experiences - but alas, I ask too much....

Anyways...I do love Jonas Armstrong and have a few pictures of him on my "Eye Candy" board on Pinterest 

Merlin has improved series after series. I also found it through Netflix and now download every episode from the interwebs on Saturday nights just so I am caught up and don't have to wait until March for it to air on Space Channel in Canada. For anyone who has only seen episodes from Series (season) 1 and 2, please revisit it for season 3, 4 and (currently airing) 5! The writing, storylines, and characters are all much more rounded, the show has grown up and though it is still funny at parts, the corny-ness is gone. The actors are brilliant and this may very well be the last season.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah Joanne Froggatt is pretty good in Robin Hood. I like Downton Abbey too but haven't seen the latest season yet. I was really disappointed that she didn't get much of a role because the show got axed. I much preferred Froggatt (Kate) over Marian, though the end of season 2 came across as a surprise (didn't expect Guy to react like that). I loved Djaq as well - definitely a favourite. Watch season 3 - but though Froggatt adds to the season a lot, they ended the show very hastily, I warn you :/ And yes Armstrong is rather cute, though I prefer Gisborne  Must say, Robin's darker side is very interesting.

I've yet to see the newest Merlin, too! I really enjoy it, for all its corniness. I definitely agree even having only seen up to season 4 that Merlin has matured quite a lot, as have the characters. And that is a given, really. I have so much to watch at the moment that I've been really slow catching up on things, even though I now have some time off to do so.


----------

